# EXCEL WEBPAGE INTERACTIVA Y CON GUARDAR HABILITADO



## galileogali (Jun 28, 2007)

Mi objetivo:
algo asi como.....COMPARTIR LIBRO + EXCEL SAVE AS WEBPAGE


He visto ya varias alternativas, pero ninguna que sea lo que quiero:

1) Puedo guardar un archivo Excel como Página Web, interactivo y entonces quien visite tal página podra efectuar calculos, ingresar valores a las celdas, pero, *una vez cerrado el Workbook permanece sin cambios*

2)  Me sugirieron "Google Spreadsheets". Me pareció excelente, pero *por ahora muy limitado, ya que, no hay eventos, proteccion de celdas, etc...sin contar con suestiones que hacen tener que resurrir a una Prestacion de Terceros en condiciones no siempre las ideales.*
Se Utiliza ahi el mismo control MS Spreadsheet  que se puede cargar desde "Controles Adicionales" de la "ToolBox", algo parecido se  puede hacer con
3) FrontPage que tambien permite Insertar en una Hoja este Objeto que pretende emular a una hoja de Cálculo, pero *con GRANDES LMITACIONES*..... También he estado observando el recurso de
4) Crear un formulario en FrontPage y almacenar los datos que integre algun usario a un CSV file. Creando una Interfase, que *a FALTA de algo mejor , podría se de todas las que he visto la más aproximada*

Ahora bien, quiero saber por lo menos, si es factible o no, mantener un Workbook en un Sitio Web y que los usuarios (autorizados), puedan usar la planilla, tal como si la tuvieran en su PC, y una vez concluido el acceso,
SE GUARDEN LOS CAMBIOS en la "PAGINA WEB WORKBOOK" almacenada en el site, como si hicieran una suerte de UPLOAD que "pisara" el archivo existente antes de los cambios, con el nuevo.
Digamos algo semejante a COMPARTIR LIBRO + EXCEL WEBPAGE + SAVE AS UPLOAD.
Me conformaria con que me digan si se puede o no (aunque esta última no es la respuesta que anhelo)... ya habra tiempo para que me oriente algun generoso con algunos links  donde "bucear"

Ante todo: Gracias

GALILEOGALI


----------

